# Buy As Much Silver As You Can



## IrritatedWithUS

here's a really interesting video that actually states the source beforehand before spewing facts. At the end they predict that silver will be worth more than the price of gold. Hmm... They also mention what everyday items that silver is showing up in -- like band-aids!


----------



## piglett

my understanding is this JP Morgan has been keeping the price of silver way down so they can keep selling what silver they do have on paper, but there is not enough real silver to cover what they have already sold to people.

if you buy silver have it shipped to your house 
you want it in hand, not just on paper


piglett


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

and eBay can be a cheaper source to buy it rather than APMEX which has a minimum of $50 purchase with minimum $12.00 shipping and $3.20+ over spot. 
I also found a silver website that you can buy an ounce for $36 or less with free shipping to the U.S.


----------



## idahofreedom

Northwest Territorial Mint is a good place to buy silver. Free shipping on orders of 50+ oz.


----------



## BasecampUSA

idahofreedom said:


> Northwest Territorial Mint is a good place to buy silver. Free shipping on orders of 50+ oz.


NWTM ... Yep! - Best source I've found... -did a _lot_ of business with them in the last 2 years... never had a problem!


----------



## nhfieldrep

Take a look at this site. I've purchased from them several times and no problems.

GOLD BULLION COINS, American Silver Eagle Coins, Silver Rounds & Bars


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

Silver Art Rounds, Silver Coin, 1 OZ Silver Rounds, Silver Bar, Silver Bars, Silver Bullion, Silver Coins, Buy Silver Bullion, StraightSilver.com

I have been going through these people. THEY ARE GREAT! And there is always free shipping, no matter what amount you order. And they are cheap!

*BY THE WAY*
The other day silver traded 500,000,000 ounces in a day on the COMEX.....the world only produces 800,000,000 ounces in a year! This is PROOF it's a paper market; there's no inventory. In my opinion, I think the supply and demand have been massively miscalculated. Don't buy your silver on paper


----------



## BasecampUSA

Silver Eagles right at this moment:

Sraight Silver - $41.15

NWTM - $37.36

Provident - $37.63

Kitco - $36.73

Mint Products - $38.32


----------



## lotsoflead

I've bought a lot of silver eagles here Gold & Silver Coins From MintProducts.com and they're cheaper


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

Do any of those sites offer free shipping like StraightSilver? I get mine through there and it takes 5-7 days to get to my door because they ship First Class Mail with delivery confirmation. 

I noticed the cheapest shipping from MintProducts is $4.99


But I'd like to thank you all for posting the bullion sites. I have bookmarked them and will continuously check them out.


----------



## Idaholady

A few years ago we bought some quarters from the Coin Vault; which is on one of the tv channels. When the box arrived, there was a tiny slit in the bottom of the box and half the quarters were missing. We had bought 10, and five were missing. We don't buy anything anymore through them. 

We don't know if it was someone in the shipping dept. at the Coin Vault, or the shipping company, UPS. The stupid company had their name all over the box, so the shipping company and everyone knew there were coins inside.

No, won't order anything that has to be shipped through the mail anymore.


----------



## vn6869

Idaholady said:


> A few years ago we bought some quarters from the Coin Vault; which is on one of the tv channels. . . . We don't buy anything anymore through them.
> 
> We don't know if it was someone in the shipping dept. at the Coin Vault, or the shipping company, UPS. The stupid company had their name all over the box, so the shipping company and everyone knew there were coins inside.
> 
> No, won't order anything that has to be shipped through the mail anymore.


Sorry to hear. I would tend to agree, if they were dumb enough to use your dime, er quarter to advertise, I wouldn't do business with them anymore either.


----------



## Clarice

When you order coins through the internet or mail isn't there a paper trail that can be used to confiscate your silver or gold?


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

Clarice said:


> When you order coins through the internet or mail isn't there a paper trail that can be used to confiscate your silver or gold?


Yes. If you pay for it by your debit/credit card there's a trail with the company and the bank. If you use PayPal, PayPal keeps order records and PayPal is connected to your debit/credit and/or bank account as well. The least likely paper trail that's noticeable is money order/wire transfer. I've seen some mint sites that have that option but i'm too chicken sh*t to try it for fear of being ripped off.

Try pawn and coin shops and withdraw money from the bank before you go. They always have silver anything. I'm doing that today as a b-day present for myself


----------



## countryprepper

*Free Silver and Hierloom Seeds*

I'm new here and don't know the all the rules yet, but I found an auction site last year where you can post stuff you don't want for free and people bid and you get credits that you can bid on stuff you need or want with those same credits. Well, I have been dumping anything I won't need in SHTF/WROL and have been bidding on pre-'64 Silver US coins and Yes Hierloom seed. I have turned a bunch of crap into over 12 ounces of silver (2 1oz .999 silver rounds) and a bunch of mercury dimes, washington quarters, as well as Liberty and Franklin halves. Anyway, again I don't know the rules on putting URL's here so help me out. There are tools and books as well that may be usefull there. If you become a member there with my code you get free credits to start bidding right away. There is NO cost at all except if you offer free shipping, which you don't have to. It's part of my daily prep now, getting rid of stuff I don't need for Silver and Seeds !


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

You can use URLs here. See the globe with the paper clip on your forum reply toolbar? Click that and it'll do the HTML for you. Is your site eCRATER - online marketplace, get a free online store ?



countryprepper said:


> I'm new here and don't know the all the rules yet, but I found an auction site last year where you can post stuff you don't want for free and people bid and you get credits that you can bid on stuff you need or want with those same credits. Well, I have been dumping anything I won't need in SHTF/WROL and have been bidding on pre-'64 Silver US coins and Yes Hierloom seed. I have turned a bunch of crap into over 12 ounces of silver (2 1oz .999 silver rounds) and a bunch of mercury dimes, washington quarters, as well as Liberty and Franklin halves. Anyway, again I don't know the rules on putting URL's here so help me out. There are tools and books as well that may be usefull there. If you become a member there with my code you get free credits to start bidding right away. There is NO cost at all except if you offer free shipping, which you don't have to. It's part of my daily prep now, getting rid of stuff I don't need for Silver and Seeds !


----------



## SuspectZero

My wife is a nurse and has said they have begun purchasing tables with a silver coating because of its antibacterial properties. Silver also has the highest conductivity of all metals which is why its becoming so used in our devices we use today. Some say 85% of all silver mined goes to industrial uses. The major problem is with the price of silver being seriously manipulated to stay low thanks to jp morgan its not cost effective to recycle silver out of used material unlike gold. People in that field say that once (not if) silver breaks $50 they will begin to try and recycle more of it back into the system. 

Since the investigation launched towards jp morgan silver has skyrocketed. I was buying loose eagles last august for $20 and now they want $40 in some cases. If the gold standard ever comes back the ratio will close back up and silver will go up over night. Unfortunately our friends at the Fed say that return of the gold standard is impossible since there is more debt in the world than the value of all the gold in reserves. If it did come back they would either have to devalue the dollar overnight or increase the value of gold. Both will help silver even more. Its not just a hedge against the inevitable hyper-inflation but its also a icreasingly used comodity. Survivability on both ends of the spectrum. I dont see it overtaking gold but it is definately undervalued right now. Buy now before the ratio closes up. Its already down to 38:1.

Oh and as for places to buy. Ask around. You'd be amazed as to how many older people saved some pre '64. My brother and i started by asking and usually they will sell it for a fair price under spot (remember they paid .25 for their quarter not $7) and you're not paying shipping or leaving a trail. Plus you're helping keep money in your community. JMHO


----------



## 778008

I have found a local coin dealer in Central NJ where you can just buy the amt of coins (junk silver for example) that you want. No minimums etc. Last year I was looking to buy and the internet companies had minimum of face $500 so it was costly plus the wire transfer requirement etc. I just didn't do it and I'm really sorry I didn't know of the local company. Look locally before buying through the internet. Too much ability to track sales, and too many involved-company, bank, delivery co. Just my thoughts.


----------



## docjim

I found that some sellers on eBay have sold me "Out of Date" holiday rounds (ie; mothers day 1976, Christmas 19XX, etc) for a low % over spot. They are old inventory with cheap purchase price. I bought 100 in 1999 for under $5 each..!! Then I found a bunch of Baseball silver rounds at a gunshow for $20 each about 2 yrs ago. All of these have grown well in value. I also bought gold in 99 for $320 per Oz & I recently traded a 1/2 Oz for an original English Percussion black powder Dbl Barrel 12 Ga & got $600 cash back.. Oh how I wish I had bought so much more..!!
Still, keep an eye out for Flea Market Sterling Tableware. I carry a small swinging balance postal scale to check weight & make an offer on Sterling silver mismatch pieces.
RE; Silver prices, The MoneyLenders have sold too much paper silver at low prices & cannot let the price get too high too fast or they have to buy back all that worthless paper silver... They have been selling more paper to cover that old paper (sound familiar??) & hold prices down. Eventually the paper goes POOF..! So as said many times ONLY BUY SILVER that YOU CAN HOLD! (or any precious metal) to me the 3 precious metals are Gold, Silver, & Lead... The last 1 protects the other 2
"DOC" Jim R. The Cheapskate Investor


----------



## BillM

*Try this*



Clarice said:


> When you order coins through the internet or mail isn't there a paper trail that can be used to confiscate your silver or gold?


MONEX, they are not required to keep records of coin sales and don't.

They will come via U S Parcil Post, insured.


----------



## Immolatus

Yes, but if you have to buy them with anything other than cash, there will be a trail. If you get em from Monex, how could you not?


----------



## BillM

*Money order*



Immolatus said:


> Yes, but if you have to buy them with anything other than cash, there will be a trail. If you get em from Monex, how could you not?


You can buy silver from MONEX with a money order. I think you are giving the Feds a little too much credit as to their investigative skills.


----------



## 778008

BillM said:


> You can buy silver from MONEX with a money order. I think you are giving the Feds a little too much credit as to their investigative skills.


I have seen money orders/bank checks be traced back to who purchased. Banks keep records of who/how purchased. They are of course harder to track back than a personnel check/credit card/wire transfer but yes, are recorded. Now with all the computers we have I'm sure it is easier than years ago (and they did it back then) Plus the actual company records, delivery company. There are too many for me as well.


----------



## BillM

*In my opinion*



778008 said:


> I have seen money orders/bank checks be traced back to who purchased. Banks keep records of who/how purchased. They are of course harder to track back than a personnel check/credit card/wire transfer but yes, are recorded. Now with all the computers we have I'm sure it is easier than years ago (and they did it back then) Plus the actual company records, delivery company. There are too many for me as well.


In my opinion, you guys are giving the federal goverment too much credit regarding their efficency in tracking your every movement and purchase.

If they were that efficent, we wouldn't be in the ficisal mess we are in right now. They can't even track their own purchases, much less yours.

Silver hit a new all time high today at $40.20 per troy oz on the spot market.

:2thumb:


----------



## 778008

BillM said:


> In my opinion, you guys are giving the federal goverment too much credit regarding their efficency in tracking your every movement and purchase.
> 
> If they were that efficent, we wouldn't be in the ficisal mess we are in right now. They can't even track their own purchases, much less yours.
> 
> Silver hit a new all time high today at $40.20 per troy oz on the spot market.
> 
> :2thumb:


I worked in a bank and saw it happen, no not every customer but ones that were being sought after. Every check that was cashed, deposited, money orders purchased, bank checks purchased-anything the customer did was copied and handed over with a supeona. They can track almost anything if they want now with all the technology.


----------



## Davo45

*Silver Bullion "Rounds"*

I have purchased some Silver Eagle coins, but the last silver I purchased was in the form of bullion "rounds" which in my case were round, but they call bullion bars "rounds" too. At the time (2008) silver was going for $15.85 per ounce and the rounds cost $16.50 from a local dealer I use. The Silver Eagles cost $18.50 at the time there, another local shop I'd called were selling the Eagles for $20.

The premium charged for coins is higher than on bullion rounds, meaning that the dealers make more profit when selling coins. They pay the same amount for silver coins or rounds, so it made more sense to me to buy rounds.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

I found a coin shop guy that makes no receipts, loves cash, and has no cameras in his store. His silver is $1.50 over spot  I like him very much! LOL


----------



## Emerald

I just gotta ask! I have been buying up silver jewelry since I was young cuz it was so affordable and have bought tons of very ugly clunky silver rings/bracelets/necklaces at yard sales for years too.
Most marked with .925 if not marked Sterling Silver or even some with the thousands of odd "silver-marks" almost like little pictogram's.
I even have several pieces of hand made jewelry from old antique looking silverware that are very heavy...
Is this a form of good silver for barter. Or would I have been better off buying silver coins of some sort.
I did buy many of the ugly rings for a dime apiece and they are all marked with the .925 silver mark and were Black at time of purchase so they didn't want them and just wanted to get rid of them.
Good or bad?:dunno: You all tell me?


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

Emerald said:


> I just gotta ask! I have been buying up silver jewelry since I was young cuz it was so affordable and have bought tons of very ugly clunky silver rings/bracelets/necklaces at yard sales for years too.
> Most marked with .925 if not marked Sterling Silver or even some with the thousands of odd "silver-marks" almost like little pictogram's.
> I even have several pieces of hand made jewelry from old antique looking silverware that are very heavy...
> Is this a form of good silver for barter. Or would I have been better off buying silver coins of some sort.
> I did buy many of the ugly rings for a dime apiece and they are all marked with the .925 silver mark and were Black at time of purchase so they didn't want them and just wanted to get rid of them.
> Good or bad?:dunno: You all tell me?


In my opinion, rounds and bars are the best. But for barter, I guess silver jewelry can be used for barter. I know with rounds and bars they are stamped "one troy ounce .999 fine silver" or something to that effect. So, it's kinda like their own money system that way.


----------



## Immolatus

Emerald said:


> I just gotta ask! I have been buying up silver jewelry since I was young cuz it was so affordable and have bought tons of very ugly clunky silver rings/bracelets/necklaces at yard sales for years too.
> Most marked with .925 if not marked Sterling Silver or even some with the thousands of odd "silver-marks" almost like little pictogram's.
> I even have several pieces of hand made jewelry from old antique looking silverware that are very heavy...
> Is this a form of good silver for barter. Or would I have been better off buying silver coins of some sort.
> I did buy many of the ugly rings for a dime apiece and they are all marked with the .925 silver mark and were Black at time of purchase so they didn't want them and just wanted to get rid of them.
> Good or bad?:dunno: You all tell me?


IMHO, I would have to day that coins or rounds would be worth more than jewelry because they are more readily identifiable for what they are. An ASE (American Silver Eagle) is actual money, while jewelry is 'just a pretty bauble', no offense to your jewelry! While I dont know this for sure, because I have never sold anything to my local guy, I do know that he buys anything and everything that actual silver/gold, he sits and tests every piece, no matter what it says on it, and its all going to be melted down to be made into rounds, so I assume he takes that cost into account when buying, so has to charge for that expense to him. But even if he didnt, and he was giving you spot price, in a barter economy, an actual coin (currency) would be worth more, and thats why an ASE (or any other state minted currency) costs more than a round (a 'coin' made by a private mint, thats not legal tender). That said, jewelry will certainly have some value, so it might be worth having it appraised to see if its worth more than its weight. If SHTF, I would still think that a coin would be worth more, but Im sure there will always be people who would be willing to pay more for jewelry, especially if it wasnt being made any more (I know that contradicts my other statements). I would convert it all into coins, especially given that you got it all on the cheap, unless some of them have more value to you.


----------



## BasecampUSA

WTSHTF people will be mostly only interested in bullion and coins for barter.

Why would anyone carry around a Troy jewelers scale, acid testing kit and magnifying glass etc. trying to guess if something was plated or .925 or whatever... why bother ? - way too risky ! Only the gyp-joints and pawn brokers will be paying pittances at that point - no different than now.

Since 2009 I've been buying up silver and gold bullion like crazy, I'm not letting on exactly how much, but when gold hits $2K and silver hits $70 I'm a millionaire!, something I've never dreamed I'd ever be. (Not that I'm going to smoke fat Havanas and drive a stretch limo then, but I will have _spendable barter currency to survive on _- that's the point!!!)

- I know now why I'll just pass up anything other than pre-65 coins and bullion... it's just a risky waste of time.

Guy's, don't mess around... just buy solid silver from a reputable firm like NWTM or Kitco and US Mint... their silver is recognized and immediately accepted!

I can't believe how much hot air and bandwidth has been devoted to nickle and dime discussions on the net about silver content and worth of costume jewelry and what might be metallurgically extracted out of it for peanuts! It won't even be worth the fuel it takes to melt the junk!

...sorry, I had to get it off my chest... Do invest wisely and don't fall into foolish delusions and traps.


----------



## BillM

*I would like to add*



BasecampUSA said:


> WTSHTF people will be mostly only interested in bullion and coins for barter.
> 
> Why would anyone carry around a Troy jewelers scale, acid testing kit and magnifying glass etc. trying to guess if something was plated or .925 or whatever... why bother ? - way too risky ! Only the gyp-joints and pawn brokers will be paying pittances at that point - no different than now.
> 
> Since 2009 I've been buying up silver and gold bullion like crazy, I'm not letting on exactly how much, but when gold hits $2K and silver hits $70 I'm a millionaire!, something I've never dreamed I'd ever be. (Not that I'm going to smoke fat Havanas and drive a stretch limo then, but I will have _spendable barter currency to survive on _- that's the point!!!)
> 
> - I know now why I'll just pass up anything other than pre-65 coins and bullion... it's just a risky waste of time.
> 
> Guy's, don't mess around... just buy solid silver from a reputable firm like NWTM or Kitco and US Mint... their silver is recognized and immediately accepted!
> 
> I can't believe how much hot air and bandwidth has been devoted to nickle and dime discussions on the net about silver content and worth of costume jewelry and what might be metallurgically extracted out of it for peanuts! It won't even be worth the fuel it takes to melt the junk!
> 
> ...sorry, I had to get it off my chest... Do invest wisely and don't fall into foolish delusions and traps.


Amen ! :congrat:


----------



## Centraltn

We bought our silver eagles about 10 yrs ago- give or take- for $4 per. If we sold em all now- wow that'd be a pretty number, BUT.. we didnt buy them as an investment, but more as a currency should the financial world collapse and the dollar value drop to near nothing or worse. It's already dropped.. think the last I heard a dollar was worth 76 cents. Add the food shortage that has already begun to raise its ugly head and the dollar goes BOOM. Keep your precious metals. You're likely gonna need them.


----------



## 778008

Immolatus said:


> IMHO, I would have to day that coins or rounds would be worth more than jewelry because they are more readily identifiable for what they are. An ASE (American Silver Eagle) is actual money, while jewelry is 'just a pretty bauble', no offense to your jewelry! While I dont know this for sure, because I have never sold anything to my local guy, I do know that he buys anything and everything that actual silver/gold, he sits and tests every piece, no matter what it says on it, and its all going to be melted down to be made into rounds, so I assume he takes that cost into account when buying, so has to charge for that expense to him. But even if he didnt, and he was giving you spot price, in a barter economy, an actual coin (currency) would be worth more, and thats why an ASE (or any other state minted currency) costs more than a round (a 'coin' made by a private mint, thats not legal tender). That said, jewelry will certainly have some value, so it might be worth having it appraised to see if its worth more than its weight. If SHTF, I would still think that a coin would be worth more, but Im sure there will always be people who would be willing to pay more for jewelry, especially if it wasnt being made any more (I know that contradicts my other statements). I would convert it all into coins, especially given that you got it all on the cheap, unless some of them have more value to you.


Yes, I would convert to coins as well and I did with some old gold jewelry a few months ago. I just thought that a necklace or 1 odd earring would not be easy to barter with and coins ( I traded for junk halves) values are known to all.


----------



## BillM

*Correction on Silver & Gold*

Silver spot market prices droped to $4.00 per oz. when the Asian market opened yesterday. There was a huge sellof immediatly on opening.

Looks like a buying opertunity this morning if you have the dry powder to invest !

Currently silver looks to open around $45.00 on the US Market.


----------



## idahofreedom

I think in the future, you are not going to be concerned about what you paid for silver, but how many ounces you own. Keep buying regardless of the price and build up your supply. 

Under current dollar policies, the only option is for the dollar to loose value and more than likely "tank" in value. Owning non-dollar currency (gold, silver, other valuables) will help preserve some wealth. I think we have another 2-3 years before it all falls apart - but that could get accelerated with certain events (dollar is not world reserve currency anymore). I am not paranoid - this is just simple economics. Start watching the big investors and see what they do (PIMCO sold ALL of it's dollar holdings).


----------



## Emerald

Thanks all! While it might not be as barter-able as coins it still has some value.
And people will probably still want their "prettys" so it might do as some barter.
I think I am gonna still pick up those on sale fish hooks and other good for barter stuff like sewing needles and other stuff. I can buy a 100 needle pack for about $1 to $1.50 and that is quite a good deal when the stores get empty of clothes then a needle and thread will be worth more!

So again thanks for answering my question!


----------

